# 1972 Schwinn Continental Restoration



## bikemonkey (Jun 9, 2017)

http://imgur.com/a/UidWy

This album shows my restoration of a 1972 Continental that I just finished today. 

The album was made for the customer and the link goes to him when he picks up the bike later today. It is kinda image heavy so be forewarned.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 9, 2017)

A fantastic job on the restoration! Burgundy is one of the best Schwinn colors. I have a few comments which I hope are helpful: The "Schwinn Approved Atom freewheel" is actually a Schwinn Approved Model J (Japan), which was made for Schwinn by Shimano. The KKT RT-SF pedals were also original and correct for the '72-'73 timeframe, they were a factory substitute for when they had insufficient supplies of the more standard Atom 440 pedals. The only part that may not be original is the saddle, which should have been a Schwinn Approved version made by Mesinger and identical to the one on there except for the embossing on the sides (which makes me believe it may have been a factory substitution just like the pedals) Finally note that on the handlebar tape Schwinn used one 5-yard roll for the entire handlebars (cut in half to wrap both sides), you had to be very careful to follow the 1/8" specified overlap on the wrap to make it reach all the way from the tops to the ends on each side.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 19, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> A fantastic job on the restoration! Burgundy is one of the best Schwinn colors. I have a few comments which I hope are helpful: The "Schwinn Approved Atom freewheel" is actually a Schwinn Approved Model J (Japan), which was made for Schwinn by Shimano. The KKT RT-SF pedals were also original and correct for the '72-'73 timeframe, they were a factory substitute for when they had insufficient supplies of the more standard Atom 440 pedals. The only part that may not be original is the saddle, which should have been a Schwinn Approved version made by Mesinger and identical to the one on there except for the embossing on the sides (which makes me believe it may have been a factory substitution just like the pedals) Finally note that on the handlebar tape Schwinn used one 5-yard roll for the entire handlebars (cut in half to wrap both sides), you had to be very careful to follow the 1/8" specified overlap on the wrap to make it reach all the way from the tops to the ends on each side.



Your comments were very helpful - thanks so much for taking the time to share your knowledge!


----------



## Barry Nofzinger (Dec 10, 2017)

I have the exact same bike with these pedals. Are they also a correct substitution for the Atom pedals? 



Metacortex said:


> A fantastic job on the restoration! Burgundy is one of the best Schwinn colors. I have a few comments which I hope are helpful: The "Schwinn Approved Atom freewheel" is actually a Schwinn Approved Model J (Japan), which was made for Schwinn by Shimano. The KKT RT-SF pedals were also original and correct for the '72-'73 timeframe, they were a factory substitute for when they had insufficient supplies of the more standard Atom 440 pedals. The only part that may not be original is the saddle, which should have been a Schwinn Approved version made by Mesinger and identical to the one on there except for the embossing on the sides (which makes me believe it may have been a factory substitution just like the pedals) Finally note that on the handlebar tape Schwinn used one 5-yard roll for the entire handlebars (cut in half to wrap both sides), you had to be very careful to follow the 1/8" specified overlap on the wrap to make it reach all the way from the tops to the ends on each side.


----------



## Barry Nofzinger (Dec 10, 2017)

bikemonkey said:


> http://imgur.com/a/UidWy
> 
> This album shows my restoration of a 1972 Continental that I just finished today.
> 
> ...




Beautiful restoration!


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 10, 2017)

Very nice restore. You got to love those 10 speed Schwinn's, they were truly built to last.

A couple years ago I did this continental, and gave it to my father. It got him ridding again after nearly a 25 year break. I refurbished a his and hers set, and gave the pair to my parents for a wedding anniversary.  Unfortunately the gift was a few years to late for my mother, she crashed on her first trip, and skinned her knee, she never took the bike out again. Here is a photo of my dad enjoying his late last summer at 72 years of age equipped with his skateboard helmet he bought himself. 

After a good scrubbing and polishing of the chrome, along with new tires, break pads and cables, both the bikes looked to be in almost mint condition.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 10, 2017)

Nicely detailed. I like how the valve stems line up with the decal/label on the tires. On my bikes, I always put the PSI next to the valve stem so I don't have to hunt for it every time I air them up.


----------



## Barry Nofzinger (Dec 10, 2017)

bikemonkey said:


> http://imgur.com/a/UidWy
> 
> This album shows my restoration of a 1972 Continental that I just finished today.
> 
> ...




Did you need and/or use any touch-up paint? If so, what did you use?


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 10, 2017)

Barry Nofzinger said:


> I have the exact same bike with these pedals. Are they also a correct substitution for the Atom pedals?
> View attachment 722405




Those appear to be Union pedals that were normally standard on the Varsity and not used on the Continental. However according to a 1972 dealer "News Flash" bulletin dated 3/9/72, Union (#57 800) pedals were temporarily substituted for Atom (#57 805) pedals on Continental models due to a shortage. In other words if your bike is an early to mid-'72 model then they could indeed be original to the bike.


----------



## Barry Nofzinger (Dec 10, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> Those appear to be Union pedals that were normally standard on the Varsity and not used on the Continental. However according to a 1972 dealer "News Flash" bulletin dated 3/9/72, Union (#57 800) pedals were temporarily substituted for Atom (#57 805) pedals on Continental models due to a shortage. In other words if your bike is an early to mid-'72 model then they could indeed be original to the bike.




Yep. Serial number on my bike places the build date as April 1972. Makes sense now.


----------



## Barry Nofzinger (Dec 10, 2017)

By the way, here's my 1972 Schwinn Continental in burgundy. I would like some ideas for touch-up paint.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 10, 2017)

Barry Nofzinger said:


> Did you need and/or use any touch-up paint? If so, what did you use?



No, that's all original paint.  Wet sanded with 3000 grit, then a clay bar was used. Followed by a good waxing. Here is a before photo.


----------



## Barry Nofzinger (Dec 10, 2017)

By the way, here's my 1972 Schwinn Continental in burgundy. I would like some ideas for touch-up paint.


Dan Shabel said:


> No, that's all original paint.  Wet sanded with 3000 grit, then a clay bar was used. Followed by a good waxing. Here is a before photo.View attachment 722550




Actually, I was referring to the original post, since it was exactly like my bike.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 10, 2017)

Barry Nofzinger said:


> By the way, here's my 1972 Schwinn Continental in burgundy. I would like some ideas for touch-up paint.
> 
> 
> Actually, I was referring to the original post, since it was exactly like my bike.



No problem! Paint is paint. What works on one bike should work on many others in like condition. Besides the thread said you had replied to my post. You have a nice looking bike there! I have a 1974 Le Tour that I have put about 2,500 miles on. They are great riding bikes!


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 11, 2017)

Barry Nofzinger said:


> By the way, here's my 1972 Schwinn Continental in burgundy. I would like some ideas for touch-up paint.
> 
> 
> Actually, I was referring to the original post, since it was exactly like my bike.



No - I did not use any touch-up paint.

There is a CABER that sells touch-up for Stingrays but I don't think he has any Burgundy. I would try Hobby Lobby to see what they have in their model section.

Also, fingernail polish comes in a gazillion shades...


----------

